# September HRI Dogs Available...



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

Isabella was recently surrendered into our foster program by a very loving and caring family who had only her best interest at heart. Their kind veterinarian and staff were aware of HRI and helped with Isabella's transfer.

Isabella is almost 4 months old and is every bit the Havanese puppy!

She sustained an accidental injury to her right foreleg/elbow and came to HRI needing surgery with all sorts of nifty hardware - wires and pins - necesary to make her good as new! She did remarkably well and really doesn't think she's got a problem in the world even though the vet wants her kept quiet for a two week period until her next series of x-rays.

Isabella was at the Havanese Nationals...perhaps you saw her adorable photos on that thread.

Several of the dogs from August are still available. Do you have room in your home and heart for one of them? 
http://www.havaneserescue.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=category&sectionid=1&id=36&Itemid=25


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*9 month old beauty from HRI Casper*

Casper the friendly pup 
Nine month old Casper is a happy puppy who loves to play. You can see his toy stash behind him in his picture. Little Casper, only 7 pounds, has been delightful in his foster home.

Casper has been shaved down into a puppy cut because of matting.

He is learning that excessive barking is unnecessary. He loves everyone, people and dogs alike.

Cuddling on laps is one of Casper's favorite hobbies.

He will be available for adoption when he has recovered from his neuter surgery.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Maggie, new in foster care...*

Maggie is a former mill dog, just now learning the pleasures of living in a house, with a family, for the first time in her life. She's learned so much - the joy of a clean water bowl, soft ear scratches from people who care for her and sharing squeaky toys with the other two resident dogs.

Maggie is still very shy and unsure, but each day she progresses a bit more. A whole new happy life awaits Maggie. Maybe you can be part of it.

When her coat grows in, it will be a wonderful red, Maggie is a true beauty.
She is being fostered in Illinois.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*Video of Isabella*

So here is a video of the adorable Isabella, complete with kisses - from the National HRI parade!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

If I had a house with a backyard I'd grab them all!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

That Isabella sure knows how to work a crowd. She was adorable each time anyone reached out to her. Just makes you want to take her home. I can't believe she is not asked for.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwww.. I remember her and Lu walking around the ring. So glad you posted that clip, Laurie! She's a beauty!

Heck, they ALL are!!


----------

